# My new dwarf hamster cage :D x



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Saw this afew weeks ago, wanted to do some resarch on the cage, but couldn't find it anywhere!! so went back to he shop and it was the last one they had, and they said once its gone its gone :/ so i grabbed it! its called abode hamster home



















His bed



























my robo loves it runs around like a nutter, one problem he hasn't masterd the ladders yet lol but im sure wen he gets hungry he will  x

P.S i only got it today so looks abit bare at the mo :/ x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

That looks great :thumbup: I would love another couple of dwarfies but havent seen any cages that looked cat proof or dwarf friendly Im off to google them


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> That looks great :thumbup: I would love another couple of dwarfies but havent seen any cages that looked cat proof or dwarf friendly Im off to google them


ive only got one dwarfie in there, and ive googled them but can't find it :/ tho the shop said its brand new, theres a gerbilarium in the same style just with a biigg digging area x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

No google not working for me either  I shall keep looking though


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> No google not working for me either  I shall keep looking though


it must b litrally brand new :/ x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

They have those cages in pets at home. I have to say tho i dont like them as they arent all that big and theres no room for toys cos of the shelves


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh well back to the drawing board  I use to have a huge glass fish tank when had dwarfies it was about 4-5ft long loads of room for them but did'nt get custody of the tank


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> They have those cages in pets at home. I have to say tho i dont like them as they arent all that big and theres no room for toys cos of the shelves


I can fit toys in under the shelves, managed to fit his medium flying saucer in there x


----------

